# clockwork radios



## Offroader (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello
I posted this in another forum, but got no replies after a week. Hopefully the people here are nicer.

I'm looking for the most reliable clockwork radio for backpacking and survival.
I'm not talking about those "wind up" radios that have rechargeable batteries, like the Eton Emergency Radio. Everyone knows rechargeable batteries go bad. I know some wind up flashlights use capacitors, which are more reliable than rechargeable batteries, but I've never seen a crank radio that uses capacitors and I'm not sure how capacitors hold up in certain climates/altitudes.

What I really want is a radio that has a clockwork, wind up mechanism that actually generates electricity as it unwinds. The Baygen was a good radio but is discontinued and did not come with a built-in flashlight. Then I think the maker of the Baygen joined up with C. Crane and made similar clockwork radios like the Freeplay EyeMax.

Is there any good clockwork radios that have all these features:
AM/FM
weather band
built-in flashlight

Is there any other features that should be included? I would like to use it when I'm hundreds of miles outside of civilization. Is there any crank radios that use capacitors?

What about these:

Freeplay EyeMax
Freeplay Energy EyeMax WB Weather Band A103-EM2-BK3-US68-FP AM/FM/Weather-Band Emergency Radio with LED Flashlight - BLACK
http://www.conservationmart.com/p-25...gn=google_base

CC Solar Observer (Black)
I'm not sure if this one has a clockwork mechanism:
http://www.ccrane.com/radios/wind-up...ncy-radio.aspx

thanks


----------

